# Looking for a puppy in New England, NY, NJ, or PA



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Our new pup is from SunKissed Goldens in New Hampshire (on the VT border) and she is an outstanding breeder with gorgeous dogs. She is very active in conformation and has many titled dogs. I do know that she has a litter due next month. I'm not 100% sure if they have all been spoken for (they very well may be), but it would be worth checking into.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

kayohn13 said:


> ...
> 
> I have also spoken with Saundra of Rensselaer Golden Retrievers in CT, and she tells me that she has a litter due on March 7. There are four people on the waiting list in front of me for female puppies, so this may not pan out. She gave me the name of the sire of the litter: Rensselaer's Slapshot. She told me that the mother is from Ginger Run and has the call name Jenna, so I think it's the Jenna linked to on her litter page (although that info is not for the current litter). That would make Jenna (the dam): Ginger Run For Heaven's Sake at Rensselaer. It is frustrating because I can't find the parents clearly listed on her website with the registered names, but I think those are the two. I have tried looking them up on OFFA, but so far I don't get any results and I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong. I will look into this more. Saundra told me that both parents have the four main clearances - heart, hips, elbows, and eyes. I told her to put me down on the waiting list and I'd be back in touch with her as I continued my search. Any pointers you can me on checking for clearances is greatly appreciated!...


Hi Kate, good job with your research  Sounds like you may want to consider traveling for your puppy on such a quick time frame. I have flown twice for puppies and it is not difficult to do at all.

I have to suggest that you contact Saundra at Rensselaer and ask her to see the copies of both the sire and the dam's clearances because I don't find them on OFA either. If you look through the related dogs under her kennel name, many of them have links provided to the OFA page making it very easy to follow. Not for these dogs. I would be curious about why neither dog is in the database. And there are missing clearances for the grandparents of these dogs as well, frankly unless she can explain why so much is missing, I would have to pass on a puppy from here. If not I highly recommend pet insurance. It's suspicious when a kennel has dogs with every clearance and then some with a couple and some with none. What is going on? Is she just not good at record-keeping? A dedicated Golden fancier shares health records on her dogs so that other people can see what is going on. People make sound breeding decisions based on looking at the siblings and offspring of dogs and what their clearances were. This seems shoddy.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

My boys are from Goldn Val-E goldens..she s in the Green Lane section. Of Pennsylvania..she s a small time breeder, has all her clearances, wonderful temperament, and good health.she came recommended to me by Montgomery County GRC....her name is Deborah Gelsebach, husband Warren. No website, but you can Google her, I'm sure, and find her..good luck with your search..


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

If you haven't heard back from Barb Biewer, the puppy referral person at Southern Berkshire GRC, I'd send her another email. I know she's been busy but is very nice to deal with. Her kennel name is Sunfire and they're located in Suffield, CT. She's likely to know about any available puppies or upcoming litters in the Hartford-Springfield area.


----------



## kayohn13 (Jan 8, 2017)

Thank you for the recommendation, *jwemt81*! Looking at the SunKissed Goldens website, the litter is due on February 14 and currently all the pups are spoken for, but I may check in with her, see if she can add me to her waiting list.

*nolefan*, thank you so much for looking into the Rensselear litter's parents and the clearances. I really appreciate the information. ^_^


----------



## kayohn13 (Jan 8, 2017)

*search progress*

I am continuing to contact breeders in CT, MA, ME, NH, NJ, NY, PA, RI, & VT area, looking for a female puppy in a current or upcoming litter.

I spoke with a woman yesterday who is breeding her dog Rosebud with the help of Fran of Valleygold Retrievers. Rosebud (Valleygold Rosebud) is on the K9data site and on the ofa.org site. The sire, Pete (Valleygold Watersedge Encore), is also on the K9data site and the ofa.org site. Rosebud's clearances look good, I think. When I look at Pete, Pete's parents and other relatives, I see the eye condition Distichiasis popping up a lot. The CERF for Pete says "Normal w/ breeder options noted A3: Distichiasis." 

Do you all have thoughts on this? I looked up Distichiasis and I don't like the sound of it. Other than that my talk with Rosebud's owner went really well. Sadly I am #12 on the list for a puppy (she is due Feb. 23 and has 9 or more puppies), so it won't be clear whether a puppy is available for me until after the birth.

I've had two more breeders email me back, saying that they would be happy to speak more with me, but the soonest they'd have a puppy ready go home would be late spring/early summer. It is so hard to get through each week without my Allie; I am having trouble reconciling myself to the idea that I might be dog-less all the way into June or later. Part of me feels selfish wanting to adopt a baby puppy so much, instead of an older rescue, but I want to be with her every moment possible.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I also am unable to find the Rensselaer dogs on OFA, so I would guess that their clearances are not in place- largely because the ones who do have clearances were put on k9data the same month they got the clearances. If those two actually have clearances, there's no option to NOT put hips and elbows on OFA unless done by penn-hip, but they don't do elbows so at a minimum, elbows are missing. For me, when someone deceives at all, it is a deal breaker because puppies are heart issues- we give them ours and they reciprocate. There's no reason to not tell the truth about the parents' clearances. 

Distichia is not a big deal unless there are many, many eyelashes - some ophthalmologists note just one, and some have a random number like less than 3-5 that they do not bother noting on but that's individual. And in most dogs, they shed with the cycle the rest of the hair is on, so for me, if there are only a few, it's not something I worry a lot about- but at the same time, I do not think breeding two B/O eye issues is a good idea. Personally, if I was looking at a stud dog with it, I would not use him on a girl with any B/O on her eyes. 
Just my .02-


----------



## kayohn13 (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks for the input, Robin! It is amazing how much there is to learn about goldens and dog health and breeding. It is a relief to be able to ask you guys about it. ^_^


----------



## T.Mathews (Jan 14, 2017)

My wife and I are looking into a puppy as early as this spring or perhaps late summer or early fall; however, in researching breeders in NJ/NY, I saw that Goldenway Goldens in NJ has a few upcoming litters. Have you researched them. We haven't reached out to any breeders yet so I am not too much of a help but perhaps they will have a pup available for you. Hopefully the parents check out for all of their health clearances, and hopefully someone on the thread can assist with that - I am a novice myself. Best of luck to you, hope you find your soul-pup!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Royal River Retrievers in Yarmouth, Maine is having a litter.


----------



## CnCFusion (Feb 15, 2016)

Ljilly28 said:


> Royal River Retrievers in Yarmouth, Maine is having a litter.


Jill, do you know of any breeders having any planned litters with your beautiful dog Mystic later this year?? :grin2::grin2:


----------



## kayohn13 (Jan 8, 2017)

Ljilly28 said:


> Royal River Retrievers in Yarmouth, Maine is having a litter.


Thank you for telling me this! I will have to get in touch with Sandra. Mystic looks like a wonderful boy! ^_^


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Mystical dog is on sabbatical from breeding until after Westminster lol! He has two litters due though in SCarolina and Texas.

Fridays Goldens (I think RI??) announced a pretty litter ( Timber x Sundae).


----------



## kayohn13 (Jan 8, 2017)

I am still in touch with Carolyn from Valleygold (the litter is "Valleygold Rosebud" X "Valleygold Watersedge Encore"). The litter is due in the next four days, but I am 12th on the list so my nerves are shot!

I am also in touch with Tina from Lavery's Goldens. Her upcoming litter is "Valleygold Lavery I Miss Maybery" (Daisy) X "Lavery Kinderval's Polar Vortex" (Freeze). I have found Daisy's pages on K9data and on offa.org. I have also found Freeze's pages on K9data and offa.org. It looks like the four clearances are present for both parents. Do any of you see anything that is a concern? This litter is due on Feb. 5, and I am higher up on the waiting list so that is something.

If anyone has heard of any other litters in New England, NY or NJ that are due soon and not all reserved, let me know! Thanks for telling me about the litter at Friday's Golden Retrievers in RI, Ljilly28. ^_^


----------



## T.Mathews (Jan 14, 2017)

Kate, Hi there, did you find your puppy match? I just started our search and have been following your post. My wife and I are looking for a puppy in late summer or even next fall or winter. In searching for a long time companion, I figure good things come to those who wait. Would love to hear which breeder you decided on. Hearing the experiences of others helps is quite helpful! Thanks Kate!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

I would like to mention three NJ breeders that I know are excellent, all clearances, etc. I cannot guarantee puppy availability, but I would definitely contact all three. They are Goldenay Goldens, PennyLane Goldens, and Jansun Goldens. Also Kalm Seas. So I guess that's 4! All very responsible with clearances. Beautiful dogs also!!


----------



## kayohn13 (Jan 8, 2017)

Sunny Delight said:


> I would like to mention three NJ breeders that I know are excellent, all clearances, etc. I cannot guarantee puppy availability, but I would definitely contact all three. They are Goldenway Goldens, PennyLane Goldens, and Jansun Goldens. Also Kalm Seas. So I guess that's 4! All very responsible with clearances. Beautiful dogs also!!


Thank you for the recommendations! I did contact PennyLane Goldens almost 2 weeks ago (sent in the questionairre and everything), but she never got back to me. I don't know if that means she never read it, didn't approve of me, or has just been busy.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

kayohn13 said:


> Thank you for the recommendations! I did contact PennyLane Goldens almost 2 weeks ago (sent in the questionairre and everything), but she never got back to me. I don't know if that means she never read it, didn't approve of me, or has just been busy.


Might just be busy with puppies or other things. I would call or email again. Don't worry about following up or seeming pushy. It's easy to let things fall through the cracks or forget when you get a ton of puppy questionnaires.


----------



## kayohn13 (Jan 8, 2017)

T.Mathews said:


> Kate, Hi there, did you find your puppy match? I just started our search and have been following your post. My wife and I are looking for a puppy in late summer or even next fall or winter. In searching for a long time companion, I figure good things come to those who wait. Would love to hear which breeder you decided on. Hearing the experiences of others helps is quite helpful! Thanks Kate!


Hi T. Mathews, we are still in the looking/waiting phase. You really have the ideal time frame - no hurry so you can pick one or two breeders you like the best and get on the waiting list for their long-term litter plans. Because it hurts so much to be dog-less (and how painful losing my Allie has been), I am much less patient than I would be if I already had one dog at home and was looking for a second. Next go around I will do better.  

We are on the waiting list for one litter that was born just a few days ago! The breeder, Carolyn - who works with Fran from Valleygold Retrievers - told me she likes to wait a week to make sure all of the pups are healthy before she starts calling up the people on the wait list (in order) to tell them if a pup is available & see who's still interested. Unfortunately we are #12 on the waiting list; there were 10 puppies (5 boys & 5 girls) but until Carolyn contacts everyone before me and then calls me I have no idea if any puppy (preferably a girl puppy) will be available for me. But I have seen pictures of the newborn pups and they are so darling! The dam is Rosebud and the sire is Pete.

I was put in touch with Carolyn when I contacted the North Eastern Golden Retriever Club breeder referral person. This person also put me in touch with Tina Lavery, who is expecting a litter due Feb. 6. We are #5 on the waiting list for this litter, and I should know one way or the other from Carolyn in two or three days. The dam is Daisy and the sire is Freeze. Being #5 on the list does of course give us a better chance, but we don't know how many pups there will be, and how many of those will be female pups. 

The third breeder we are very interested in is Sunfire Golden Retrievers. I had talked through email with Barb on Jan. 19 to let her know we were very interested in a pup from the Thor X Flare litter (due date Feb. 8). Barb was a little hard to pin down - she told me she doesn't keep a formal waiting list until after she posts on her website that the puppies have been born. I actually went to a get-together of the Southern Berkshire GRC yesterday and met Mike and talked to him about puppies. He was very nice and happy to answer questions. But he told me that they are uncertain whether Flare is actually pregnant or not. I would have thought they would know by now (due date Feb. 8) so I'm not sure what will happen. I told Mike I would also be very interested in a puppy from the Ben X Gladys litter (due Feb. 3) or the Ben X Cassie litter (due Feb. 25), but he said that a lot of people have been waiting specifically for a puppy sired by Ben. 

So I really am not sure where things stand with Sunfire. But I met many goldens from Sunfire at the SBGRC meeting and they were wonderful! I think I would have better chances of a Sunfire puppy if I were starting my search a good 6-12 months before I wanted to bring the pup home. I had a wonderful time dropping by the SBGRC meeting - I only wish I could have stayed longer. I met another breeder there, Kathi from FoxRun Golden Retrievers, who was very nice, but sadly she has no litters immediately upcoming. But I think chatting up folks at GRC events and dog trials and competitions is a great way to network for future plans.

In the meantime, I still do not know if there will be a puppy available for us from these 2 (maybe 3) litters. All of this not knowing and waiting is so hard! If anyone looks at the clearances for any of the dogs mentioned above and has concerns, do please tell me! What I have seen looks good, but I am a novice and some of it is confusing.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I wanted to share with you all in the New England area who are on a puppy search that I saw a post on a Facebook group of Golden Retriever breeders this week. A breeder in your area mentioned they are being inundated with puppy requests in your region and someone else chimed in that they were as well. I thought you all who are getting frustrated might want to consider expanding your search area to make things easier. I have flown to pick up a puppy two times and it is not difficult at all. Especially if you can get a direct flight. Expand your search area to an area where the puppy prices are a bit lower and it offsets the cost of a ticket and rental car very easily.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

No matter how you are referred, ask questions about clearances and how the puppies are raised and socialized, how the sire was chosen and what the breeder is trying to produce with her puppies.

Some breeders you might consider checking with:

Jan Berie
Wagntail Golden Retrievers -- North Carolina
[email protected]

Marsha Fuzia on facebook, this litter would be amazing and are located in West Virginia
Pedigree: Storm x Destiny


----------



## kayohn13 (Jan 8, 2017)

Good to know - thanks!


----------



## kayohn13 (Jan 8, 2017)

nolefan said:


> No matter how you are referred, ask questions about clearances and how the puppies are raised and socialized, how the sire was chosen and what the breeder is trying to produce with her puppies.
> 
> Some breeders you might consider checking with:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input! If nothing comes of the litters I am currently waiting for, I will most definitely expand my search area. Flying on an airplane with a puppy sounds challenging, but if they let you have the pup with you in the cabin I suppose it isn't too bad. I have never liked the idea of flying dogs in the luggage hold or wherever they store large crated animals.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

kayohn13 said:


> ...Flying on an airplane with a puppy sounds challenging, but if they let you have the pup with you in the cabin I suppose it isn't too bad. ....



It really is easy when they are 8 weeks old and fit in a carrier under the seat in front of you. There are some threads here on the forum that discuss the particulars. It was problem free both times I did it and people love to pet the puppy which means when the plane takes off the puppy is generally worn our and will sleep for the duration of a flight less than a couple hours.


----------



## kayohn13 (Jan 8, 2017)

nolefan said:


> It really is easy when they are 8 weeks old and fit in a carrier under the seat in front of you. There are some threads here on the forum that discuss the particulars. It was problem free both times I did it and people love to pet the puppy which means when the plane takes off the puppy is generally worn our and will sleep for the duration of a flight less than a couple hours.


Neat! I am so glad they let you do this on the airplane. ^_^


----------



## Miloemoma (Jul 15, 2017)

OMG that is such good news. I too am in New England area and have begun to widen the search out of Massachusetts. I am new to the Golden search though I've had several dogs before. thanks


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Contact Yankee Golden Retriever Club as well as the Maine Golden Retriever club, and network. There definitely are pups and great breeders.


----------

